# Aylmer Dairy , Aylmer , Ont.



## jaroadshow (Jul 12, 2014)

I just picked up what I believe to be a pretty rare small town, Ontario pint milk bottle. It is embossed : K. Williamson , Aylmer Dairy , Aylmer , Ont.Kenneth McIver Williamson owned the Dairy from 1938 to 1941 ( Aylmer , Ont. )He passed away at 98 years of age in 2010.This is a 100 % mint pint milk bottle.Base picture shows the "D" in diamond and an "A31" embossed on the rear heel of the bottle ! Any input is appreciated. jaroadshow


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice milk, and yeah probably pretty rare with that short a range of operating years.  Too bad it's not an ACL, the embossed milks just don't get much appreciation in Ontario unless they've got tooled lips.  Which I kind of like honestly, it means I can actually amass a decent collection of locals on my very limited budget.Can't really offer more than that, a bit out of my range of collecting.  Aylmer, QC would be more up my alley.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 12, 2014)

I prefer embossed versions, not ACL. They're less common down here in Michigan-- but more expensive. I wouldn't mind it up there to be a milk collector, if the embossed are cheaper. I'm really liking that bottle. Its condition is superb.


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 12, 2014)

An ACL version, they are a bit more valuable then the embossed type, although I perfer embossing over ACL too. History on the town.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 12, 2014)

Guess the Canadians have it backwards, except our pals here--at least you all drive right. But, do your speed boats come with the driver's side in the wrong place, too?


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 13, 2014)

Spirit Bear said:
			
		

> I prefer embossed versions, not ACL. They're less common down here in Michigan-- but more expensive. I wouldn't mind it up there to be a milk collector, if the embossed are cheaper. I'm really liking that bottle. Its condition is superb.



Really?  Wow, in Eastern Ontario the embossed bottles go for between five and fifteen dollars generally, and the ACL's start at around 100 unless they have major damage.  There's one from Ottawa that my old price guide lists at something like 1000 dollars.  Mind you, I think ACL bottles stopped being used here before the square bottles came into use, so they're generally pretty old and generally have really nice graphics, but still, it's a weird discrepancy. Honestly I'm not sure which side speedboats have steering wheels on.  I haven't been on one in ages.  I always assumed it was on the left, but now looking on Google Images they seem to be on the right.  Weird.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 13, 2014)

I might just move up there. Am I welcome to?


----------



## RCO (Jul 13, 2014)

there is 2 books that list more info on Ontario dairies , they give names and dates of all the dairies in Ontario . one is from 50's-60's and other is older 50's - 20's or earlier I think . but I agree you could pick up embossed milk jugs for less than some of the rarer acl ones even though the embossed ones might be older


----------



## jaroadshow (Jul 14, 2014)

To Spirit Bear :  You are more than welcome to move up here.  Always room for more fellow diggers / collectors. Thanks jaroadshow


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 14, 2014)

Jaroadshow, plenty of room. Just leave me 1,000 acres of forest, lake, and hill and I'll not break in and raid your cabin!


----------



## AnnVH (Apr 28, 2021)

jaroadshow said:


> I just picked up what I believe to be a pretty rare small town, Ontario pint milk bottle. It is embossed : K. Williamson , Aylmer Dairy , Aylmer , Ont.Kenneth McIver Williamson owned the Dairy from 1938 to 1941 ( Aylmer , Ont. )He passed away at 98 years of age in 2010.This is a 100 % mint pint milk bottle.Base picture shows the "D" in diamond and an "A31" embossed on the rear heel of the bottle ! Any input is appreciated. jaroadshow


Do you still have that bottle?  Please let me know . Thanks!


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 28, 2021)

AnnVH said:


> Do you still have that bottle?  Please let me know . Thanks!


Good luck.  That post is nearly 7 years old.  You might try the "START CONVERSATION" link.  It is found by hovering  your mouse pointer over their user name that is on the left of that post. They haven't posted anything in a long time.


----------

